
Linux Kernel Modules in Haskell - Ubuntu 9.04 Details - MaysonL
http://the-programmers-stone.com/2009/10/11/linux-kernel-modules-in-haskell-ubuntu-904-details/
======
jerome_etienne
"talk to me about using the wrong tool" is what is coming to my mind. im not
sure why

